# Have I eaten too much



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 20, 2016)

hi all for breakfast this morning I had two weetabix banana flavoured,for lunch I had two boiled eggs with a slice of burgen bread,have I eaten too much.☹️️


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 20, 2016)

Doesnt sound like too much to me. Just watch the weetabix, they can spike BG levels, i know they do with mine.


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes I will thank you


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds OK to me. But what does your meter say?

Andy


----------



## Amigo (Oct 20, 2016)

Wish that's all I'd had today!


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds OK, but as said, watch the Weetabix or any other breakfast cereal.

If you want cereals then try full fat milk as this will help to slow down the adsorption of the carbs.... You will still get the same amount of carbs but the spike should be less but over a greater timeframe


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 20, 2016)

Really I didn't know that I will try it with the full fat milk..I'm finding it so hard at the moment what to eat and what not to eat


----------



## Owen (Oct 20, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> Really I didn't know that I will try it with the full fat milk..I'm finding it so hard at the moment what to eat and what not to eat


Why don't you tell us favourite foods, then people can jump in with suggestions. GL For Dummies will be a good help


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 20, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> I'm finding it so hard at the moment what to eat and what not to eat


As Owen says, just ask & we will suggest & advise on what food works for us & not..... Just don't as for any beetroot recipes from me


----------



## Copepod (Oct 20, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> hi all for breakfast this morning I had two weetabix banana flavoured,for lunch I had two boiled eggs with a slice of burgen bread,have I eaten too much.☹️️


What are you trying to achieve? Reduced blood glucose levels only or reduced body weight as well? What did you drink along with the food?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 20, 2016)

I agree with everyone else.  It depends what you are trying to achieve.

Based on this: http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/weight-loss-guide/Pages/calorie-counting.aspx

I think you have eaten 1000 out of the recommended 1400 kcal for weightloss.

If you are trying to control glucose levels, then I subscribe to the "eat to your meter" mantra.  So without testing you can't really tell.  Personally I'd avoid any cereal in the morning as it sends me to the sky!  First thing in the morning is when most of us are at out most insulin resistant.  Which means carbs eaten in the morning make you go higher then the same number of carbs eaten later in the day.


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm trying to get my sugar levels down...and finding it hard to achieve in doing so


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 20, 2016)

Owen said:


> Why don't you tell us favourite foods, then people can jump in with suggestions. GL For Dummies will be a good help


All food is my favourite really think that's why I'm finding it hard


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 20, 2016)

Mark T said:


> I agree with everyone else.  It depends what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> Based on this: http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/weight-loss-guide/Pages/calorie-counting.aspx
> 
> ...


So I think I should cut breakfast out because I don't normally eat breakfast in the mornings


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 20, 2016)

Copepod said:


> What are you trying to achieve? Reduced blood glucose levels only or reduced body weight as well? What did you drink along with the food?


Just sugar levels


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 20, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> Sounds OK to me. But what does your meter say?
> 
> Andy


I haven't got a meter I'm only testing urine at the mo


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 20, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> I don't normally eat breakfast in the mornings


I was never one for breakfast either..... Now I practice Intermittent Fasting, there are some interesting videos on IF if you google Jason Fung..... However, my diet would have your diabetes team shuddering in fear, but for me it's working & I have very good control & I bet I could get my numbers just a little bit better with more effort.

Hope you are getting a meter as pee sticks are quite inaccurate & reflect the story a few hours after the event.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 20, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> I haven't got a meter I'm only testing urine at the mo



I think it's a bad idea cutting breakfast out Lesley. Just encourages you to eat more unsuitable things when you're very hungry at lunchtime. I'd suggest more protein based breakfasts. Omelettes with toppings of your choice, boiled eggs and 1 slice toasted burgen bread, poached egg on slices of ham are all good choices or even bacon and eggs with mushrooms.

You'd be much better getting a meter because the urine sticks are pretty useless unless you're levels are over 10 and you don't want to be going that high anyway. Good luck, it gets easier!


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 20, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Just encourages you to eat more unsuitable things when you're very hungry at lunchtime


Struggling on how to word this without sounding argumentative but many of us actually had pretty good diets, just didn't prevent D from developing.... Helps that I have never been a snacker or had a sweet tooth!


----------



## Amigo (Oct 20, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Struggling on how to word this without sounding argumentative but many of us actually had pretty good diets, just didn't prevent D from developing.... Helps that I have never been a snacker or had a sweet tooth!



I don't understand the connection Martin or where I made that inference.
My point was really to Lesley not to skip breakfast and get so hungry that she may want to grab something less suitable mid morning or lunchtime. I just think breakfast is important if you can manage a suitable, sustaining one that doesn't spike.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 21, 2016)

I subscribe to the eating regular meals approach as well. Missing meals, for me, was always the start of inappropriate eating later in the day!

I see that you don't have a meter yet, Lesley. I can't emphasise enough how useful you could find it if you have one. Used wisely, it will tell you everything you need to know about particular meals.

Andy


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 21, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> I haven't got a meter I'm only testing urine at the mo


Hi Lesley.

When diagnosed, I was given urine test strips too, and to be honest, I, personally, found them to be useless.  The reason I say that is glucose will only show up in urine if the level is about 10 or more, then the measurements are in fairly broad bands.  From a couple of days in, my urine was clear of glucose, but I still had no idea what I was doing.  If you are still seeing glucose in your urine it does mean you definitely still have work to do on trimming that back.

If, like most of us, your Doc doesn't see the need for you to do finger prick testing, I would urge you to do some anyway.  That's how you get immediate feedback on how you're doing.  Finger prick testing isn't perfect, but it's a million times better, in my opinion, that urine testing.

In terms of how to to bring your numbers down, there are several things to look at.  

- Firstly, the obviously sweet things really need to go, and that usually includes most fruits, although berries are usually a bit more blood sugar friendly.
- Secondly, the sad reality is we need to look at the overall carbohydrates we eat, so that means bread, potatoes, cereal, pasta and rice.
- Thirdly, if having done all of that, and you find yourself hungry, then adding some fat to your diet tends to stop any hunger pangs, but I'd tend to see how you go before upping the fats too much as ideally you don't want to be gaining weight, I assume.
- Finally, as far as breakfast is concerned, if you don't usually eat breakfast, and you're eating it because you think you should, I'd relax on that.  Breakfast is simply breaking your fast, it doesn't matter if that happens at 6am, 8am, or 3pm - provided you are comfortable.

There is a school of thought which promotes intermittent fasting as part of the diabetes management toolbox.  One of the leading experts in this is Dr Jason Fung, who is a Canadian Nephrologist.  He has loads on the internet.  Intermittent fasting can be fasting for the odd day, once a week or the most popular way seems to be to limit the "eating window".  In other words, something like not eating before, say, 11am or after, say, 7pm.  

If intermittent fasting is something you may be inclined towards (on the basis you don't usually eat breakfast anyway), then please do some reading and watching on YouTube, with Jason Fung being your starting point.

Intermittent fasting isn't something I deliberately do myself (although we all have the odd eating day when we have a short eating window - "just because that's how it happened"), but I know @Brunneria , who is a member here, has some experience of it.

Good luck with it, whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Oct 21, 2016)

Nutri-brex are a bit lower in carbs than weetabix, my kids eat them and like them;

http://nutribrex.co.uk/products/

I haven't tried them - but maybe they might be worth a try?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 21, 2016)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> Nutri-brex are a bit lower in carbs than weetabix, my kids eat them and like them;
> 
> http://nutribrex.co.uk/products/
> 
> I haven't tried them - but maybe they might be worth a try?


~70g Carb per 100g.  I try to limit myself to less than around 15g of Carb in the morning.  So I could have about one of those!


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Oct 21, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I think it's a bad idea cutting breakfast out Lesley. Just encourages you to eat more unsuitable things when you're very hungry at lunchtime. I'd suggest more protein based breakfasts. Omelettes with toppings of your choice, boiled eggs and 1 slice toasted burgen bread, poached egg on slices of ham are all good choices or even bacon and eggs with mushrooms.
> 
> You'd be much better getting a meter because the urine sticks are pretty useless unless you're levels are over 10 and you don't want to be going that high anyway. Good luck, it gets easier!


Thank you Amigo


----------

